# NavTech GPS "NO CD Error"



## karunagi (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi,

I have a problem with on board NAVTech on board GPS it says no CD. I ejected the CD from the system and re inserted after cleaning. The CD loader says 

o ON

o CD-IN

but the display shows no-cd. I am not updated the latest CD on it. 

Any help is appreciated in this regard. Model is 2000 740IL.

Thx
Arun.


----------



## tbloomq (Oct 2, 2008)

*GPS No CD Error*

Did this issue ever get answered or resolved? I have the same problem on my 2000 740i

Thanks. Tom


----------



## renos1998 (Oct 13, 2008)

I also have the same problem with my 2001 740iL. Thanks R. Enos


----------

